# Reputable breeder in Oklahoma?



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the breeder out of Texas? Have you plugged the registered names into offa.org to see that hips, elbows, cardiologist cleared heart & a current eye exam is posted? Did you talk to the breeder w/ what she's breeding for and/or what she hopes to accomplish with the pairing of the dam/sire outside of the obviousness of producing pups. As for Oklahoma, your options are severely limited. You could reach out to Sharon Bolton at Benden Goldens and Jo Meister of River Run for referrals, there is also the Central OK GR Club, but again, the number of litters produced by reputable breeders in the state is limited. I volunteered w/ rescue when I lived in OKC & I saw what poor breeding practices does to the breed at the expense of the pups being produced. Good luck in your search.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply. I sent an email to one of the people you mentioned. Can someone look at this k9 pedigree data for some puppies that are availabe in laverne, OK at a breeder by the name of golden retriever street. There are two different litters available.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=550600


http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=550601


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Pass. 

First litter, dam has only a hip clearance, missing is elbows, eyes & cardiologist cleared heart, her pedigree marks a lot of missing clearances. The sire only has a practitioner heart clearance & is carrier for Ichthyosis yet the dam wasn't tested. The sire was also bred before he was 2 yrs old (without clearances).

Second litter, dam had PennHip accomplished at 8 mos which would be a pre-lim and not an actual clearance, no elbow clearance, no eye clearance, no heart clearance. She is a carrier for Ichthyosis and was bred to another carrier which means there is a high probability that some of the litter will be affected. Makes no sense to test for something & then ignore the results. What makes this pairing so special to assume that risk? The dam is on her 2nd litter and isn't even 2 yet--puzzling why the rush to breed especially in the absence of clearances.

Recommend you contact the puppy referral POC from the cogrc and there are 2 clubs I believe in the Dallas area, otherwise, you're going to keep coming across the same type of breeders posted above.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow thank you so much for the quick response I really do appreciate it. I will be passing on these for sure. I will start looking in all bordering states.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey can you check out these ones for me and let me know what you think. These are from Denali's retrievers in Dallas 

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1481909#animal

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1561411#animal


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Vicky has a practitioner heart clearance vice cardiologist and doesn't have eyes, hips or elbows listed. As she has a foreign registration, I would ask to see if she has since been registered w/ the AKC as there may be additional clearances listed under that #. She could also have foreign clearances, however, for hips/elbows they needed to have been accomplished after the age of 2. You would need to have a long conversation with the breeder as the dogs behind this breeding pair don't have US clearances and as such you're not able to see the lineage. One generation of passing clearances could be an anomaly. 

Sire only has one eye clearance listed done at the age of 2. It's possible that the CERF exams were accomplished but not submitted, but absolutely these must be done every year.

I would also ask about NuVet, I see the breeder sells it, but I would be leery if the purchase contract stipulates you must buy it from her. Do a search of this forum about nuvet.

Have you reached out to the local GRCA club for a puppy referral?


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. There is a lot to look for and without the help I'd be lost.I have sent an email to the local club a few days ago with no response.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Check with RockErin Retrievers in Stillwater OK. They have outstanding dogs and extremely experienced.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

I called rockerin and the guy was very helpful. They only have black labs at this time which I would definitely consider also. He is going to send me more information tomorrow.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

trey1010 said:


> Thank you for the reply. There is a lot to look for and without the help I'd be lost.I have sent an email to the local club a few days ago with no response.


Hey, the Golden Retriever National is happening right now, any Golden breeder who competes with their dogs may have been running them in hunt tests last weekend or the Field Trial this week and would still be traveling, the conformation and agility is still going on (obedience finished yesterday) so you will find that many reputable folks may be out of pocket for the next week or so. They also may just be busy with life, kids, other dog activities etc. I know it's tough, but try to be patient and if you are willing to travel a bit, it is likely you will have an easier time finding a nice litter. Be sure to visit any breeder if possible and meet some of their dogs, discuss what you are looking to do with your puppy. It will help make sure that you get a good 'fit' with your new dog. 

Best of luck, you will be rewarded for taking your time and doing your homework on this. If you decide to go with a Lab, check out the National club website and read up on their recommended health clearances as well. It is very important that a Lab breeder be just as vigilant as Goldens breeders should be with their clearances.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

I know I keep asking a lot of you all but can you take a look at these parents? This is from a breeder in Oklahoma.
Aurora's Golden Retrievers

Aurora Golden Retrievers


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't specifically see which dogs are the parents of the litter. Were you given their registered names? The dogs on the site appear to have clearances mostly in order. I would ask if the eye exams have been updated this year. They must be done yearly before being bred.

If it were me I would also ask why they are breeding the litter (to keep one for themselves to show? In conformation?) and what kind of temperaments each parent brings to the table. Have they competed with their dogs in any other venue like obedience or agility or field to show that they are easily trained and are hopefully going to produce puppies that will be easy for the average pet family to manage?

Be specific about what you want to do with your puppy (they require daily aerobic exercise and will torture you if they don't receive it. This means more than a walk around the block) Some puppies, like children, are more of an energetic handful than others. It's good to ask the breeder what they are hoping to produce to make sure they have considered more than just looks when choosing the sire of the litter etc.


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you. The links I posted should take you directly to each of the parents, Bubbles and Thunder.
I appreciate all the information regarding questions that I should ask and I will ask them. I will also Definately ask about the temperaments of the parents. 

Thank you !


----------



## trey1010 (Oct 29, 2014)

I asked the breeder about the temperaments and eye exams and this was her response.

Bubbles is a fabulous loving dog. She loves everyone and is gentle with other puppies, dogs and people. Thunder is very athletic and loves to fetch the ball, swim and chase squirrels. He is the leader around her. Loves people and other dogs. 

And regarding eye exams
Both Bubbles and Thunder had a passing eye exam in 2013. I will recert both of them this December/January. 

Also neither parents has competed in agility or obedience training as of yet but she plans for them to.

As far as the breeder goes she has been very helpful and willing to answer all the questions I have asked so that I do like.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

trey1010 said:


> I asked the breeder about the temperaments and eye exams and this was her response.
> 
> Bubbles is a fabulous loving dog. She loves everyone and is gentle with other puppies, dogs and people. Thunder is very athletic and loves to fetch the ball, swim and chase squirrels. He is the leader around her. Loves people and other dogs.
> 
> ...


You might mention to the breeder that OFFA doesn't have updates on these dogs since 2011 and she might want to be sure and send in the updates this year so they are on record. For this reason, I would ask to see copies of the most recent eye exams. I know this sounds a bit nit-picky but eye issues are a major thing and there is a reason that they are supposed to be done every year, and should be up to date before the dog is bred. If I were interested in this litter, I would make sure that the certificates she claims to have were done within the last 12 months. It's great that she plans to do them in December but doesn't help much if the puppies have already been born and it turns out the 2013 exam wasn't actually done in December 2013. Does that make sense? As long as you are polite and respectful, she should be just fine with you requesting a look at proof that the exams were really done.

Here are the links in OFFA for each dog, you can see that she is good about clearances, just may not have sent in the eyes recently, but it should be updated:

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1299119#animal

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1515588#animal

I am glad that she's been so communicative with you, one of the best reasons for choosing a reputable breeder (right after health) is having a lifetime of support for your dog. She is showing you now how good she will be at responding to any questions or input with your dog down the road. Both dogs I have now came from excellent breeders who I am now friends with and who are always available for my questions or to give advice. They would also take their dogs back no questions asked should I have a reasons I couldn't keep them (I would say never, but life tragedies do happen, I like knowing my dogs have a safety net.)

Are you close enough to go and meet the breeder and the dogs in person? If you can find a way to make that happen, even meeting her somewhere at a show, I would try. The fact that Bubbles is 8 years old and she says she is still planning to do obedience with her is a bit, um, disingenuous. It is probably not happening, but maybe she will with Thunder. If she is charging close to $2000 for her puppies, I would think it's not unreasonable to want to know that she also competes in some performance venue. Not everyone agrees with me, but I feel strongly that you expect more than just looks in your pet, it needs to be easily trainable and easy to live with. Performance titles are way that a breeder proves this with their dogs. Without those titles, I would definitely want to meet the dogs and the breeder if there is any way possible. You are bringing home a puppy that you hope to live with for the next 12 years, it's a serious commitment. Temperament and mindset are highly heritable traits, just like you see with some human kids who are SO much like one of their own parents that it's unbelievable. There is never a 100% guarantee, but meeting the parents in person can be a pretty good indication. Do understand that if the mother is a much older dog she will be much more calm and laid-back than your puppy would be for several years though.

I would also ask in depth questions about how and where she raises her puppies - are they inside her home for the entire 8 weeks, how does she socialize them, does she have families come visit when they are old enough so that the puppies are used to meeting children and different people etc. 

Start reading now as much as you can about puppies and raising them, it's good knowledge and you won't have time to read much after your puppy comes home


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

trey1010 said:


> I know I keep asking a lot of you all but can you take a look at these parents? This is from a breeder in Oklahoma.
> Aurora's Golden Retrievers
> 
> Aurora Golden Retrievers


I noticed your thread and have been doing the research that should have been done prior to getting a Thunder puppy and it's a little frightening. Thunder has some serious genetic eye problems. I just got a Thunder pup and she came with lots of problems and wondered how your pup was doing.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The thread was from a couple of years ago puddles...(but the dogs still have no ob titles, fwiw, Kristy!). The eye exam mentioned earlier was done in spring 2013, and then was repeated in Jan 2016- uveal cyst. Bubbles, the dam earlier in the thread, had an eye exam in Feb 2016- cataracts.


----------

